# exhausts..



## Red200sx (Oct 21, 2004)

which is the best exhaust to get for my 1989 240sx?


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

the good ones.

eh...maybe you should state what you are looking for...looks, sound, size...etc...


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I like the Yashio Factory Ti and the JUN Ti exhausts. Too bad I can't find a way to get either one.


----------



## Red200sx (Oct 21, 2004)

i was thinking about getting an apexi exhaust


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Go for it! N1 duals


----------



## kilty_0 (Aug 21, 2004)

ive got a custom bent system with magnaflow mufler only cost me 228 with parts and labor


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i would get HKS, Apex'i, Veilside(if you have the money), Blitz, or GReddy. Also, don't get dual exhaust, it'll take power away. PM me if u want to know why.


----------



## nosdelux (Dec 8, 2004)

I have an Apexi N1 on my car and i love it...it has a very smotth tone and gives a noticeable power gain.


----------



## slideurride (Apr 11, 2004)

my 89 240 came with some exhaust when i got it from the junkyard. 
all i know is that its made in mexico. and it has this really deep and sexy tone like barry white. basically i've never seen anyone else with this exhaust so i'm guessing that it was some custom job done by the folks down in mexico. so its gotta be a genuine m.d.m. product. I'm thinking about selling it on ebay for a low price of $400 or so. pm if you're interested, i might be able to give forum members a special discount. this aint your N1 coffee can muffler folks, its a genuine hand made mexican exhaust system.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

I've heard good things for tanabe (if you have the money) and apexi...I'm ordering the apexi N1 (single) for my 91 soon...I can't afford the tanabe...


----------

